# 대하여/대한 책을 읽는다.



## Ground Zero

나는 심리학에 대한 책을 읽는다.
나는 심리학에 대하여 책을 읽는다.

제가 문법을 잘못 이해하고 있는걸까요? 영작을 하려다가 갑자기 의문이 들었는데요
전자는 심리학이 주제인 책을 읽는다는것 같고 후자는 심리학을 공부하기 위해서 책을 읽는다는 *목적*을 나타내는 것 같네요.

뜻에 있어서 두문장에 차이가 있을까요?


----------



## Hit Girl

Ground Zero said:


> 나는 심리학에 대한 책을 읽는다.
> 나는 심리학에 대하여 책을 읽는다.
> 
> 제가 문법을 잘못 이해하고 있는걸까요? 영작을 하려다가 갑자기 의문이 들었는데요
> 전자는 심리학이 주제인 책을 읽는다는것 같고 후자는 심리학을 공부하기 위해서 책을 읽는다는 *목적*을 나타내는 것 같네요.
> 
> 뜻에 있어서 두문장에 차이가 있을까요?



"나는 심리학에 대한 책을 읽는다" > 이건 말씀하신 대로 "나는 심리학에 관한 책을 읽는다", 심리학이 주제인 특정한 어떤 책을 읽는다는 뜻으로 이해가 되지만
두번째 문장 "나는 심리학에 대하여 책을 읽는다" > 이 문장은 우리말로도 좀 어색하게 들리는 것 같습니다. 심리학을 공부하게 위한 목적으로 읽는다는 의미도 infer하기 힘들구요.


----------



## Ground Zero

감사합니다! 책읽는 목적을 어떻게든 나타내려다 보니 이런 결과가 나오지 않았나 싶습니다.


----------



## Rance

전 다르게 생각합니다.
Ground Zero님이 원래 생각하신 대로의 뜻을 가지고 있다고 보이네요.

"대하여"에 있는 연결어미 "-여"는 세가지의 뜻이 있는데:


> *-여서
> *
> 1.* 시간상의 선후 관계를 나타내거나 방법 따위를 나타내는 연결 어미.*
> 
> 열심히 *노력하여* 너의 실력을 보여 주어라.
> 2 .*까닭이나 근거 따위를 나타내는 연결 어미.*
> 
> 너무 *힘들어하여* 일을 줄여 주었다.
> 3 .*본용언과 보조 용언을 연결하는 데 쓰는 연결 어미.*
> 
> 부탁대로 *하여* 주겠다.


(출처: 네이버 사전)

이 중 두번째의 뜻으로 "심리학을 대하기 위해 책을 읽는다" 정도로 이해가능하다고 보입니다.
똑같은 뜻의 어미로 "-여서"가 있는데 "나는 심리학에 대해서/대하여서 책을 읽는다"로 바꿀시 왠지 모르지만 더 명확하게 들리기는 하는군요.
아무래도 이쪽 표현이 좀 더 보편적인 표현이지 않을까 싶습니다.


----------



## Ground Zero

우와.. 이렇게 깊게 생각하지는 않았는데 정성스런 답변에 감사드립니다.


----------



## Lee Sang

이거는 솔직히 어려운 부분인거같네요.



Ground Zero said:


> 나는 심리학에 대한 책을 읽는다.
> 나는 심리학에 대하여 책을 읽는다.



_너 요즘 무슨 책 읽냐?
심리학에 대한 책_
어떤 책인지 설명해주고 있음: 종류

근데_ -대하여/서 _어구도 저 질문에 답이 가능한거같음(내생각에는)
_너 요즘 무슨 책 읽냐?
심리학에 대해서 / 심리학에 관해서 / 심리학에 관련해서

대하여 _대 _대해서 _는 전자가 좀 더 고상스러운 말투같네요. 형식적인 자리가 아니라면 대화에서는 잘 안쓰일거 같네요.

_너 요즘 무슨 책읽냐?
나? 심리학에 대해서
나? 심리학에 대하여 (_하지만 내 생각에는 )


----------



## HyoYoon&!

문법적으로 어떤지는 복잡한 문제일것 같고요, 책을 읽는다 대신 다른 것을 써보면 동일한 뜻으로 쓰일 수 있을 것 같습니다.

아래와 같은 경우에서는 예를 드신 '책을 읽는' 것보다는 동일한 뜻으로 느껴지게 됩니다. 
다만 "대한"의 경우는 명사앞에 올때만 자연스럽고 "대하여" 같은 경우는 부사로서 사용되는 느낌입니다.

심리학에 대한 토론*을* 해보자
심리학에 대하여 토론해보자

추가로, 이 부분도 명확한 문법적인 구분이 있을지는 모르겠지만 대하여 보다 '관하여' 라고 쓴다면 조금 의미가 좁아지면서 더 명확해지지 않을까 합니다.

나는 심리학에 관한 책을 읽는다.
나는 심리학에 관하여 책을 읽는다. 

'대하다' 라는 단어 자체가 여러 의미를 가지기 때문에 생길 수 있는 의문으로 생각 됩니다.
영작을 하자면 face, treat, respond 같은 뜻으로도 쓰일 수가 있겠죠.


----------

